# Need Help Finding A ICD-9 Code



## amylavoie (Apr 29, 2010)

I am in search of a ICD-9 code for Retrolisthesis, need code for a spinal fusion surgery?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 29, 2010)

738.4


----------

